# FLASH***PLAZA CUTLERY CLOSED AFTER 40 YEARS***



## RedLED (Apr 18, 2018)

PLaza Cutlery Closed after 40 years!!! That's right CLOSED, what a total disaster! 

Plaza, located in the South Coast Plaza, in Costa Mesa California, was the best knife store in the country, in part to the connections of owners Dan and Russ.

If I had only knew, they want to close, I would have bought it from them and kept it open, and hired the right people to run it. 

This is is a huge loss to to knife enthusiasts becuse Dan also had the California Custom Knife Show, in Orange County, and the Hawiian Custom Knife Show, held on Waikiki.

Nevertheless, I wish Dan and Russ, all the best in their retirement. Thanks for everything over all the years gentlemen.


----------



## sledhead (Apr 18, 2018)

Heard a while ago. Sad indeed.


----------



## 818gtiguy (Apr 21, 2018)

Sad Indeed. I got my first CRK Sebenza 21 from them back in 2013. That was for sure the best knife store I've been to in my 36 years on this planet.


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2018)

This one flew under my radar. Very unfortunate news indeed.


----------

